# Plants + salt ok?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Like I'm not talking dropping a gallon of salt into the tank here but like the usual 1 teaspoon per 5gal ratio. Would it be ok?

Thanks.


----------



## E-J (Aug 27, 2009)

Salt is not good for freshwater plants.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Newp, salt + plants is bad.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Some plants are more salt tolerant but I would be wondering why you want to add some salt?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> Some plants are more salt tolerant but I would be wondering why you want to add some salt?


For the fish slime coat, ich control, and nitrite control. Tho would 1/2 to 1/4 a teaspoon of salt per 5 gallons of water be better?


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

AquaNeko said:


> For the fish slime coat, ich control, and nitrite control. Tho would 1/2 to 1/4 a teaspoon of salt per 5 gallons of water be better?


Plants will take care of ammonia and nitrates before nitrite becomes a problem, ich control is QT up front and good water conditions after (see plants controlling ammonia etc), heat up the tank ich if treatment is needed and a healthy slime coat is a "byproduct" of good food and water conditions.

If you take care of the plants, the plants will take care of the water and the fish. Sure there is trimming, but IMO a healthy planted tank, with less work and fuss presents more stable, better conditions for the fish than any fish only, fake plants and deco tank ever will no matter what your filter and water change regime may be...I'm biased though, even my QT tank has plants.

If you really feel compelled to add salt, even a low dose, which I never do and would not recommend, at least wait a week or two until the plants can get over a few days in a bag and the transplant. If you make it hard on the plants from day one, they won't be able to "do their job".

It sounds like you want to treat a problem and medicate for illness that isn't there or do you have pre-existing problems with ich you're concerned about?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Mr Fishies said:


> It sounds like you want to treat a problem and medicate for illness that isn't there or do you have pre-existing problems with ich you're concerned about?


I have to ask the same question, and then recommend not adding salt.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

The only time I might use salt is if I was dealing with Ich, but not to prevent it. Or setting up a brackish tank with brackish plants... but otherwise I wouldn't use it.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

I've used aquarium salt in the past on my planted tank with no ill effects.... just don't use reef (marine) salt


----------

